# Lenthals Dam 7th dec



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi All Yakkers
I am plannning a trip to Lenthals Dam on the 7th of Dec around lunchtime launch at the Dam and fish until darkish, If anyone is interrested please let me know or I will see them on the water.
Regards Crayman :lol: 
Sorry for short notice but when the itch is there i have to scratch it. :twisted:


----------

